# Throw the whole lot?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was just doing some brass prep on some 25-06 brass that I got from a guy that hadn't loaded for 25-06 for ten years. He said he wasn't sure how many firings were on the brass, but figured it could be 4-6 loadings. I've put 2 loading through it and just a few mins ago while doing my normal case inspections before loading, I was running a paper clip that I had bent at the end and put a slight edge on, along the inside of the brass to check for head separation and on a couple of them the paperclip got hung up in a little valley where separation would be expected. Those few are scrap for sure, but should I scrap the rest of the lot even tho the majority of this lot of brass doesn't have any spots where the paperclip catches?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just cut some of them apart to get a better look at them. I'm going to just throw the whole lot. Its too bad too, I just got a load worked up with them that shot really well.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good idea. I only accept volunteered brass if I can verify w/o question it's once fired factory. What's the cost of fresh factory brass when compared to a blown up rifle & the medical consequences?...


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yip, I figured that I'd rather not take the chance. I got the brass along with a couple hundred bullets and a set of dies for what it cost to get them to me, so its not like I'm out anything and I'm a whole lot safer. I have another 100 winchester brass that is once fired by me, so I just switched to that. I'm about to head out and do an hour of testing to make sure I still have something that shoots well and I'm headed out to see if the big buck is wandering around today.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Last weekend or last week, I was at the range all setup and shooting some 22-250 loads. A guy pulls in from Texas and is ehcking his sighting and adjustment on a .270. He's shooting factory ammo and we got to talking. After about 12 rounds, he's all sighted in and ready and I notice there's still some brass on the ground. He's already told me he doesn;t reload.

So he offers the brass to me and I accept. Then, he says, "Here, let me shoot these other eight and then you'll have an even 20". I told him no, but he says it's ok because he's got another new box of the same ammo in the truck.

Now there's some "verifiably trusteable" empty brass!! Of course, they'll be resized into 30-06 but at least I know they're truly "once-fired"!


----------

